# Interceptor or Heartguard?



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd be interested to hear opinions too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Add another to the mix. Our vet has changed us from the Heartguard Max to Iverhart Max. We are on a 35 day ( 5 week ) schedule to minimize their exposure to the chemicals. The monthly dosing schedule is for convenience so you don't forget. They are safe for 42 days.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My vet says Interceptor kills more types of worms and that is what I use.
I must confess, I never researched it. Just took his word for it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We use Heartgard plus for our crew. Why? I don't know.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Add another to the mix. Our vet has changed us from the Heartguard Max to Iverhart Max. We are on a 35 day ( 5 week ) schedule to minimize their exposure to the chemicals. The monthly dosing schedule is for convenience so you don't forget. They are safe for 42 days.



Isn't Iverhart the same formula as Heartguard, just the "generic" brand? And yes, the monthly schedule is for convenience and easy-remembering. My vet says really you can push it more to 45 days even.. but for precaution sake, I would do 35 days like you do 

Oh and funnily enough, at my vet office Heartguard is actually cheaper than the generic Iverhart. I think they get some kind of bulk discount on it or something.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We're an Interceptor household.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is from the discount pet meds site:



> *Buy Iverhart Online At Hard to Beat Prices*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Interceptor kills whipworms. Heartguard does not.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Interceptor here


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My breeder recommended Interceptor because it killed more worms, but we have always used Heartguard and never had a problem. I'll still use it.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Interceptor. I think I changed from Heartguard because of my poop eater and the potential of more worms; since he was taking Interceptor, the other two stooges are taking it too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I use Interceptor. Since I foster for rescue Interceptor is a better choice because it does protect against one additional intestinal worm, whipworm, that Heartgard does not.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Interceptor as it does take care of hook, round and whip worms. It is what my vet prefers, tho he does carry the heargard for those that want it...we have winter Texas down here with their dogs all winter and they are already on HG so he does have itfor them, or for anyone that prefers it. He does not carry revolution as to many of his clients dogs came down with heartworms while on it He doesn't know if it was faulty products or the folks were not using it correctly. Mine have been on Interceptor since going off the old daily pils years ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet says interceptor, too. We just talked about it today. 




coppers-mom said:


> My vet says Interceptor kills more types of worms and that is what I use.
> I must confess, I never researched it. Just took his word for it.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

We see the vet tomorrow for our puppy. I plan on using the Interceptor. I did a lot of looking & that is what I decided. I also checked long lists of adverse reactions & Interceptor & Sentinal (same main ingredient) have history less bad reactrions that the others.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Interceptor here. And amazingly it is cheaper from my vet than online.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I use Interceptor for Beau because of his seizures. The other two are on Heartguard.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

interceptor for katie!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had read a number of times tht Interceptor was the sdafest but since I could not remember where I read the data, I did not mention it. BUT WHATEVER YU DO, DO NOT USE PROHEART6 THE 6 MONTH INJECTION.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Interceptor here


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Heartguard every 40 days here


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

interceptor


----------

